# Benelli Nova forearm set screw tightness?



## p5200 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have just purchased this gun like new, in 12ga. from what I've been reading on the net the forearm rattles pretty bad on these guns. It was mentioned that the set screw on each side of the forearm, could be tightened to help reduce the rattle. Is there a certain sequence one should follow to reach the correct torque on these screws? I tightened mine alternating from one side to the other but, noticed after a certain point when I pulled the slide fully to the rear then went to push it foward again I had to push pretty hard to get past the point of the receiver (too hard) . Any advice on tightening these set screws to the proper torque would be greatly appreciated! Thanks! :beer:


----------

